# Apple Education? quels Prix?



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Septembre 2000)

Quelqu'un sait il si Apple fait encore des prix education? 
Le site Apple Store a parfois perdu les pages, parfois vous guide (apres vous avoir demandé de communiquer vos détails education -ecole ou etalissement-) vers le choix de materiels qui reviennent au meme prix que le prix public!...
Dommage, car les etudiants rêvent de s'acheter un ibook (il fait tout ce que les pc font, mieux, et dans les deux mondes... et si Apple le veut bien, pour encore moins cher que ce qu'il n'est deja).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Octobre 2000)

L'Apple store Education est bien dispo. Les tarifs appliqués sont très légèrement inférieurs à l'Apple Store classique. Sur un iMac DV ES, on a un gain de +-750 FF. Mais, c'est déjà ça.


----------

